# Help with finding book or article



## mjmueller (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey,

Can someone please post a picture of the layout design that Kalmbach made called "Building the Burlington Northern in N Scale". If you don't have the book it was in Model Railroaders 1990 issues. Thanks,

mj


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mjmueller said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can someone please post a picture of the layout design that Kalmbach made called "Building the Burlington Northern in N Scale". If you don't have the book it was in Model Railroaders 1990 issues. Thanks,
> 
> mj



http://www.amazon.com/Building-Burlington-Northern-Railroad-Handbook/dp/0890241198

http://openlibrary.org/books/OL1892954M/Building_the_Burlington_Northern_RR_in_N_scale


Or you can read about this guy.

http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/182815/2005987.aspx


----------

